# Cleaning equipment



## saratk (Oct 8, 2017)

So far in my soaping, the majority of advice I read regarding cleaning the equipment is to just let it sit for 24 hours or so and then rinse it off.
Whenever I finish making a batch of soap, however, I just want to go right in to making another one (can I get an amen?!). Waiting for 24 hours doesn't do it for me, especially when I get a day without kids about once every 2 weeks. 
For those of you who clean off your equipment (immersion blender, bowls, spatula, etc.) right away, could you please share your process? Please note, I'm not referring to molds. I have enough molds to do a couple of batches back to back.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm one that likes to clean up right away. When I pour my soap, I make sure to use a good silicone scraper/spatula to scrape out as much soap batter as possible into my mold so that there's very little left-over soap residue to clean up. Then I use a paper towel to wipe off any remaining residue that might be left behind in my bowls/cups/utensils and on my stickblender, and toss the soiled paper towel in the trash. Lastly, I hand-wash everything in hot, soapy water and let it drip dray in my dish drain.  


IrishLass


----------



## Kittish (Oct 8, 2017)

I do pretty close to what IrishLass does, but I don't use paper towels to wipe out/off my gear. I just rinse with hot water, then when I'm done with the making wash everything _except_ my lye pot, lye bowls, and lye spoon with hot, soapy water. The lye stuff just gets rinsed thoroughly with cold water as soon as I'm done with it and set to dry (and are probably the *cleanest* utensils I have anywhere in the house). Dish detergent leaves a residue on them that makes a weird film on the next batch of lye I mix. 

I tried the whole letting my soap dishes sit for a day, and they just seem harder to get clean that way than if I do it right away.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 9, 2017)

I do the exact same as IL.  Though I usually dry everything rather than let it sit to dry.   Fortunately, I have enough bowls etc to get 3-4 batches done.  I just stack all the bowls in the laundry room until ready to wash.  I never leave things over night though.  I have to clean everything up when done.


----------



## Stacyspy (Oct 9, 2017)

Dishes are my least favorite part of life in general...lol... I have a tote in the shop that I just put soap stuff in until I'm done, but I have enough stuff to make several batches before I have to wash. My lye containers and such just get rinsed with hot water after dishes are done. DH ( a plumber) says waiting til the last with lye stuff helps keep the pipes clear.


----------



## mommycarlson (Oct 9, 2017)

Me too!  I used to let them sit for 24 hours, then one day I had to wash them right away for some reason, and found that they were MUCH easier to clean.  I just fill the sink with hot water laced with plenty of Dawn, and wash them all immediately after I finish soaping, that way I can jump right into two more batches if I want to    Not only does it free up sink space, but I just feel much better getting it done right away, no procrastination if I just make myself do it, since it's my least favorite part of soaping.


----------



## Susie (Oct 9, 2017)

I have used both methods.  I first (and am currently using) the same method as IrishLass, only I use the dishwasher after wiping with paper towels.  

But I have also used the "wait 24 hour" method, and it is super easy.  With one modification.  Throw those dishes into a 5 gallon bucket, then after 12 hours or so, pour hot water into the bucket.  At 24 hours, you just pull them out and rinse.  Everything has cleaned itself.  Works a charm.  I have enough bowls and such to make 3 batches without washing anything but the stick blender, which cleans easily enough.


----------



## Dahila (Oct 9, 2017)

I have to have everything cleaned after soaping, so I use paper towels to wipe them, then wash them with my special soap.  I could not sleep knowing that downstairs are dirty dishes.  Then I found something on Swiftmonkey blog ,  
From a bottle of dishwashing liquid, take out ten percent ,  then make 5% polysorbate 80 or 20 and 5% d- lemone.  It is incredible nothing is greasy anymore,  I was fighting with greasy residue on my soaping equipment.. 
I have like 3 litres of d-lemone ( a mistake, instead of 1 I had pressed 2) It will not go to waste in my house, I use it in all cleaning liquids


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 9, 2017)

For back-to-back batches, I scrape out my soap bowl, other containers that held soap batter, stick blender (UNplugged!), and other utensils as carefully as possible. If I think it's necessary, I will wipe out the rest of the residue with paper towels or small squares of clean lint-free terry cloth (dairy towels for anyone living in dairy country). I usually have enough small containers for things like fragrance so I just set the used small container aside and use a clean one. 

If the second batch of soap is similar to the first as far as color and general recipe, I might not wipe with towels before reusing them -- just go right into the next batch.

For cleaning up at the end of a soaping session, I've tried the "leave it for 24 hours and then clean" method. That works fine, but I currently clean up right away -- scrape and wipe greasy, scented, and soap batter covered items as just described and then wash with hot water and plenty of grease-cutting dish detergent. Lye containers just get a good water rinse. Let everything air dry.


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 9, 2017)

When I clean up the same day (which is most of the time), I do exactly as IL does, but every once in a while, I am just too tired after a soaping session/day to worry about the dishes. I am lucky, and have a dedicated area for my soaping, so I can leave my soapy dishes in the sink for a few days if needed and just do up the dishes before my next soaping session.


----------



## deighturp (Oct 14, 2017)

Kittish -. Dish detergent leaves a residue on them that makes a weird film on the next batch of lye I mix. 

Thanks Kittish, I wondered what that was on top of my  lye, maybe it's the type dish washing liquid that we use. MommyCarlson uses Dawn, I think I'll try that.


----------



## Kittish (Oct 14, 2017)

deighturp said:


> Kittish -. Dish detergent leaves a residue on them that makes a weird film on the next batch of lye I mix.
> 
> Thanks Kittish, I wondered what that was on top of my  lye, maybe it's the type dish washing liquid that we use. MommyCarlson uses Dawn, I think I'll try that.



Don't really need to use any sort of detergent in your lye pitcher. Just rinse it out well with plain water, and let it dry, and it's good to go. And, I use Dawn, too.


----------



## Susie (Oct 14, 2017)

Oh, yeah, use Dawn for sure!


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 15, 2017)

I third the idea about using Dawn for cleaning up. I've tried using my own liquid soap, and it's just not the same.


----------



## soapmaker (Oct 16, 2017)

The only thing I could add to a subject well covered is this: If you sell and keep a stock on hand at all times, make 2 or 3 batches of the same kind at the same time. That way you can go from one batch right into another without washing. I do the rest like Irish Lass. A toothbrush works great underneath the stick blender blade.


----------



## Chispa (Oct 16, 2017)

I've had no problems leaving my soaping gear out overnight where the batter hardens a bit, then throwing the lot into the dishwasher. I don't bother scraping or wiping, the dishwasher takes off any size chunk of soap.


----------



## lathered_up (Oct 16, 2017)

Dahila said:


> I have to have everything cleaned after soaping, so I use paper towels to wipe them, then wash them with my special soap.  I could not sleep knowing that downstairs are dirty dishes.  Then I found something on Swiftmonkey blog ,
> From a bottle of dishwashing liquid, take out ten percent ,  then make 5% polysorbate 80 or 20 and 5% d- lemone.  It is incredible nothing is greasy anymore,  I was fighting with greasy residue on my soaping equipment..
> I have like 3 litres of d-lemone ( a mistake, instead of 1 I had pressed 2) It will not go to waste in my house, I use it in all cleaning liquids


Love the polysorbate 80/d-limonene combination!


----------

